

Babbage builders turn down Kickstarter - user24
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-20004192

======
jgrahamc
It's a pity that the BBC focused on that aspect because that wasn't the main
point of briefing them (and only came up because they asked): the main point
was that the project is actually happening and we need about £250,000 to do
the first part.

The first part being... study all the documentation Babbage left behind and
build a 3D working simulation of the Analytical Engine. When done that'll be
the first time anyone has seen the AE in action, albeit a computer, physical
simulation.

And the Kickstarter situation is more complex than just 'costs too much':
[http://blog.jgc.org/2012/10/why-plan-28-decided-not-to-
use.h...](http://blog.jgc.org/2012/10/why-plan-28-decided-not-to-use.html)
And, as I told the BBC, we have discussed using Kickstarter once we come to
build the engine itself when it would be more appropriate.

~~~
EwanToo
Shame about the angle the BBC took, but the publicity worked at least in part
- I've just donated :)

~~~
jgrahamc
Thank you. It is greatly appreciated.

------
vibragiel
So this is the URL to donate to the project:
<http://www.justgiving.com/plan28>

------
malsme
I think I am a bit odd, but whenever I donate, I opt-out of gift aid, so that
I don't have to remember the values for the tax return (hate filling in
forms). It's often difficult to opt-out of it too. Sometimes you have to
select that the donation is from someone else, or you have to select that you
aren't from the UK. It's rarely a yes/no question. Like I say, I'm odd. :)

By the way, good luck. I think KS would have given the project more momentum,
but JustGiving is fine too.

~~~
jgrahamc
We think Kickstarter will be great when we get to the 'build the machine'
phase because we'll be able to offer all sorts of incentives related to the
physical machine.

~~~
adaml_623
I'll definitely donate through kickstarter in the future if I get a cog or
something that comes from the main production run.

------
jonathanjaeger
The title of this article is poor. It's as if Kickstarter was asking them to
use the site. No.. Kickstarter is a platform and you can choose to use them or
another platform. That's like saying I decided to sell my used car and saying
that I turned down eBay because I decided to sell it on Craigslist.

